# The Historical Hotels Thread



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

Post any images of hotels located in historical building. They can be luxury hotels, or just a motel. Also, you can posts ones that have been demolished.

*SAVOY HOTEL, LONDON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/damo1977/1894327471/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollerdos/286912113/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddtmmm/1934735269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddtmmm/2435853163/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/belowred/362710945/​


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Hotel Riviera Pula Croatia


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Opatija Croatia

Kvarner










Mozart
















[/QUOTE]


Imperial










Palace










Opatija










Astoria










Bellevi










Galeb










Admiral


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Hotel Therapia Crikvenica , Croatia





































interior


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kurhaus, The Hague*


















*Amstel Hotel, Amsterdam*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

My favourite hotel in Australia would have to be the Windsor Hotel in Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/3431121430/sizes/l/


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Northern Castles: Canada's Great Hotels

Chateau Frontenac








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3701934514/

Chateau Laurier








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilonap/2932859160/

Royal York








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fortinbras/3454433908/

Banff Springs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3934475406/

The Empress








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcbauer/3484678359/​


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Ritz London



















Afternoon tea is famous here, i personally recomend it!










in the palm court


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*THE MAGNOLIA, HOUSTON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/3864006138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mischif/1882728148/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/4473503367/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/3367491448/​


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Zagreb ,regent esplanade




























hotel Palace


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hotel Arcadia, Bratislava, located in 13th century house, with renaissance central yard, often called Hussitenhaus


















Hotel Carlton, Bratislava









Grand Hotel Kempinsky High Tatras









Grand Hotel Praha, also in High Tatras









Hotel Schalkház, Košice, demolished during communist-era


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Split, Croatia

Park



















Bellevue 










left part


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

Other famous historic hotels in *LONDON*:

*Mandarin Oriental*










*Langham*










*Lanesborough*










*Hotel Russell*










*Renaissance St. Pancras* (will occupy St. Pancras Chambers starting next year)










*Claridge's*










*Waldorf*










*Brown's Hotel*










*Courthouse Hotel*










*The Landmark Hotel*










*Le Meridien Piccadilly*










*One Aldwych*










*Park Lane Hotel*










*Renaissance Chancery Court*










*Sofitel St. James*










*Haymarket Hotel*










*The Connaught*


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

Some hotels in Brasil
Copacabana Palace - Rio de Janeiro

















Hotel Quitandinha - Imperial City of Petrópolis, Rio de Janeiro

















Grand Hotel Araxá - Minas Gerais


----------



## se12 (May 12, 2010)

Do you have many historical hotel pics?

When were they built and where those pictures taken from?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Beautiful Hotels around world*

----


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

You can see some in the Historic Hotels Thread.


Anyway, here are some examples in *LONDON*:

*Mandarin Oriental*










*Langham*










*Lanesborough*










*Hotel Russell*










*Renaissance St. Pancras* (will occupy St. Pancras Chambers starting next year)










*Claridge's*










*Waldorf*










*Brown's Hotel*










*Courthouse Hotel*










*The Landmark Hotel*










*Le Meridien Piccadilly*










*One Aldwych*










*Park Lane Hotel*










*Renaissance Chancery Court*










*Sofitel St. James*










*Haymarket Hotel*










*The Connaught*


----------



##   !!!Sonia (Sep 15, 2009)

*The Historical Hotels Thread.*

Post any images of hotels located in historical building. They can be luxury hotels, or just a motel. Also, you can posts ones that have been demolished.

SAVOY HOTEL, LONDON

image hosted on flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damo1977/1894327471/

image hosted on flickr[/URL]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollerdos/286912113/

image hosted on flickr[/URL]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddtmmm/1934735269/

image hosted on flickr[/URL]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddtmmm/2435853163/

image hosted on flickr[/URL]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/belowred/362710945/

.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

A few that i know here...

Conrad Brussels

















Royal windsor brussels

























Hilton antwerp 

























Hotel verhaegen

















Hotel Dome









Hotel Metropole

























Radisson Hotel









Hotel Château D' Hassonville


























Hotel Amigo brussels


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

historic hotels are _not_ beautiful. they are horrible to stay in. crappy small rooms, overpriced, all sorts of problems, etc.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Hotel Moskva*

Hotel Moskva
Belgrade - Serbia










Hotel Moskva, is one of the oldest still operating hotels in Belgrade but also in the entire Serbia. Apart from being a hotel, Hotel Moskva is one of the most recognizable landmarks of Belgrade, a valuable architectural monument and as such, it was placed under governmental protection.

Hotel Moskva is located on the Terazije square, core of Belgrade's downtown. It lies on the crossroads of three streets: Terazije, Prizrenska and Balkanska. Location on top of Terazijska Terasa provides a wonderful skyline view of Novi Beograd, across the Sava river. Apart from other commercial buildings in the vicinity, two other hotels, "Balkan" and "Kasina", are located right across Prizrenska street and Terazije, respectively, so as the Palace Albania and the Terazije fountain, built in 1860, which is the administratively declared center of Belgrade.










*Famous guests*








Albert and Mileva Einstein, Alfred Hitchcock, Indira Gandhi, Michael Douglas, Roman Polanski, Ivo Andric, Mila Jovovic, Brad Pit, Robert De Niro, Jack Nicholson...

_It had over 36 million visitors in the past 100 years!_










Hotel was designed by the architect Jovan Ilkić, in Secessionist style, quite daring for that time, giving Belgrade a modern face during the transformation it was undergoing at the turn of the century. The most impressive feature, even at the first glance, is the smooth and shiny façade, made of ceramic tiles. Originally, it had 36 rooms, but after many renovations, today it has 132 rooms (of those 40 duplex rooms) and 6 apartments.











www.hotelmoskva.rs


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

THIS IS AN EXACT COPY OF THIS THREAD.

Mods, please lock thread. Thanks.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

+1, id prefer to stay in hotel at the CityCenter in Las Vegas than those old hotels with small rooms as u said.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Hotel Moskva
Belgrade - Serbia










Hotel Moskva, is one of the oldest still operating hotels in Belgrade but also in the entire Serbia. Apart from being a hotel, Hotel Moskva is one of the most recognizable landmarks of Belgrade, a valuable architectural monument and as such, it was placed under governmental protection.

Hotel Moskva is located on the Terazije square, core of Belgrade's downtown. It lies on the crossroads of three streets: Terazije, Prizrenska and Balkanska. Location on top of Terazijska Terasa provides a wonderful skyline view of Novi Beograd, across the Sava river. Apart from other commercial buildings in the vicinity, two other hotels, "Balkan" and "Kasina", are located right across Prizrenska street and Terazije, respectively, so as the Palace Albania and the Terazije fountain, built in 1860, which is the administratively declared center of Belgrade.










*Famous guests*








Albert and Mileva Einstein, Alfred Hitchcock, Indira Gandhi, Michael Douglas, Roman Polanski, Ivo Andric, Mila Jovovic, Brad Pit, Robert De Niro, Jack Nicholson...

_It had over 36 million visitors in the past 100 years!_










Hotel was designed by the architect Jovan Ilkić, in Secessionist style, quite daring for that time, giving Belgrade a modern face during the transformation it was undergoing at the turn of the century. The most impressive feature, even at the first glance, is the smooth and shiny façade, made of ceramic tiles. Originally, it had 36 rooms, but after many renovations, today it has 132 rooms (of those 40 duplex rooms) and 6 apartments.











www.hotelmoskva.rs


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

-Corey- said:


> +1, id prefer to stay in hotel at the CityCenter in Las Vegas than those old hotels with small rooms as u said.


I dont think they are that bad. Anyway here are some of my favourite hotels in Singapore:

*Raffles Hotel Singapore*


























____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Fullerton Hotel Singapore*



































____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Ascott Singapore Raffles Place*


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Curia Palace Hotel*, Portugal











*Vidago Palace Hotel*, Portugal


















*Bussaco Hotel,* Portugal


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*St Regis New York*


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> +1, id prefer to stay in hotel at the CityCenter in Las Vegas than those old hotels with small rooms as u said.


Haha, how ignorant.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Dahlis said:


> Haha, how ignorant.


Please do not call other members "ignorant" because you do not agree with them. Thank you


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Dahlis said:


> Haha, how ignorant.


Corey and I made these comments in another thread regarding beautiful hotels not historic hotels. Why they were moved to this thread, I have no idea. Obviously they don't fit in this thread.

Not sure how his comment can be classified as ignorant. I live in hotels (not part time or on weekend holidays either, I actually live in hotels year round), and I completely agree with them.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

foadi said:


> Corey and I made these comments in another thread regarding beautiful hotels not historic hotels. Why they were moved to this thread, I have no idea. Obviously they don't fit in this thread.
> 
> Not sure how his comment can be classified as ignorant. I live in hotels (not part time or on weekend holidays either, I actually live in hotels year round), and I completely agree with them.


Its ignorant because he obviously does not know what he is talking about. Old hotels are not automatically worse than new ones, its rather a question of budget.


----------



## SheLL (Dec 20, 2008)

Ciragan Palace Kempinski, Istanbul























































Pera Palace, Istanbul


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Stunning!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Grand Hotel Villa Serbelloni, Bellagio 
Lake Como Italy


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Closed since 1979, the liberty stile
Grand Hotel San Pellegrino, near Bergamo Italy


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hotel Negresco 
Nice, France


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Hotel Grande Bretagne in Athens, synonymous with luxury since the 1870s


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Umaid Bhawan Jodhpur*

cc:billyvian










cc: twiga_swala










cc:jettpac








cc:colros









cc:travelure









cc:ventri









cc:bahadur singh
















cc:newtuxedo








ccouriya2007








cc:chichyulin_evelyn









cc:sean glass

















cc:adutta









cc:ialla









cc:bpzd90


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Neemrana Fort, India*

cc:A learner









cc:Fabindia









cc:neils hoffmeyers









cc:Anup_nikond40


















cc:kalle anka









cc:neils hoffemeyers


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Gajner Palace, Bikaner, India*

cc:jokertrekker









ccrof.mortel






























cc:william whittingham










ccrof.mortel










cc:lionel bodilis




















cc:restoration comedy




















cc:abhinavt










cc:larpoon


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Umaid Bhavan Palace-A Taj hotel, Jodhpur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Pierre-A Taj hotel, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Clarkes hotel, Shimla, India (owned by Oberoi hotels)*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Wildflower hall-An Oberoi resort, Shimla*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Cecil, Shimla*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Boston*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz hotel, London*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel Ritz, Paris*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Westin Palace hotel, Madrid*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Westin Grand, Berlin*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Maidens hotel, Delhi (owned by Oberoi hotels)*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

The Peninsula Hong Kong


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Tokyo Station hotel*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Nishiyama onsen keiunkan, Yujima, Japan*

*Started in the year 705*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hoshi roykan, Komatsu, Japan*

*Started in the year 718*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Neemrana Fort palace, Alwar, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Le Colonial, Kochi, Kerala, India*

Built in 1506, was the house of Vasco Da Gama. Acquired by Neemrana hotels in the early 21st century and converted into a hotel


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Bungalow on the beach, Tharangambadi, Tamil Nadu, India*

It is a 17th century Danish colonial house for the governor of Danish India. When the Danish left in 1845, the British administrators took over it. 
In 2000, Neemrana hotels purchased it and launched it as a hotel in 2004.


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Old Harbour hotel, Kochi, India*

At the heart of ancient Fort Cochin, Kerala, a place that exudes history and culture, is the 'Old Harbour Hotel'. A 300 year-old building that has for long been a heritage monument of this town, now reopened as a boutique hotel. Built in the Dutch style of architecture with hints of Portuguese influences, it was the first hotel of old Cochin. Later it remained a residential home to employees of English tea-broking firms until it was left unused for a period of time.


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Old Courtyard Hotel, Kochi, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Waldorf Astoria New York*

Started in 1893 as the Waldorf Hotel and then re opened in 1897 as the Astoria Hotel and then again in 1931 after it was taken over by Hilton Worldwide, it re opened as the Waldorf Astoria


----------

